# Apple TV et MobileMe



## capitainesaintlouis (19 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai réussi à configurer un Apple TV reçu ces jours-ci mais je n'arrive pas à le configurer avec mon compte MobileMe. A chaque fois, le message suivant s'inscrit : « le compte MobileMe que vous avez saisi est introuvable ». Merci pour l'aide.


----------



## elwood14 (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir, je viens de constater le même problème, j'ai un compté abonné à mobileme qui marche très bien sur mon iPhone et sur mon Mac mais impossible sur Appletv.. il me fait le même message d'alerte !
Que faire ?


----------



## guiguitaiwan (7 Novembre 2010)

bonsoir
même problème, même message, de plus faut il que je convertisse tous mes films en mpeg 4 pour pouvoir en profiter sur l'apple tv ou simplement effectuer un jailbreak?
merci


----------



## yamast (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir

J'ai eu le même problème en effet je rentrais dans le nom d'utilisateur mon adresse email du style toto.dupont@me.com alors qu'il fallait rentré juste toto.dupont sans l'arobase et sans me.com. Je sais pas si j'ai été assez clair.


----------



## j.ribeiro (1 Juin 2011)

J'ai le même problème. Mon Apple TV ne reconnait pas mon compte mobileme, et pourtant j'ai essayé avec l'adresse email entière et sans (en ôtant tout ce qui va à partir du arobase...).
Quelqu'un a une idée du problème ?
merci pour l'aide.


----------



## adrien95 (2 Juin 2011)

jailbreak et tu n  aura plus aucun probleme de compatibilité


----------

